# Haslingden Grane decoy airfield...



## TeeJF (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys. I've not posted this "report" in the conventional sense because it is possibly rather dissapointing to most of you and very light on any form of history. 
But that said it has a few nice piccies of the shelter and environs at the Belthorn end of the decoy airfield.

*If you want to see it then it's linked below...*




Cheers... ​


----------

